# really need help



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

really need help from u girls, i am about 7 weeks pregnant and today i had some brown staining which i was hoping was just some old blood. 2 hours later i now have red blood and cramps like i have just started my af....i think i might b having a misscarrige but as i have never had anything like this before so dont really no what is happening. please if anyone has ever been thru this please can u give me some help.xxxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, sorry to hear you are going through this.    Could you ring the royal and speak to one of the midwives? They might be able to help. I hope the bleeding settles and your wee one(s) hang in there.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

sweetiepie,

Def ring the Royal or maybe the closest gynae/maternity unit for advice. I hope it stops, but have heard of many women who have bleeding early on, and sometimes right through pregnancy and have healthy babies.



Katie


----------



## clairehew (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Sweetiepie

I called NHS Direct - they were very good, I did unfortunately m/c in the end.  Good luck. x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw sweetie pie

As the other girls have  said can you ring your local gynae ward as they may have a early pregnancy clinic..

Hope all is ok

 

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hope everythin is ok hun!!

Jenna xx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Sweetie - hope things are ok with you - justy found thispost - have you been to an early pregnancy clinic ? 

xxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sweetie pie hope alls ok hun , thinkng about yous


----------



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi girls, thank u all so much for ur comments, sadly on wednsday evening i had a misscarrige at just over 7 weeks  . Still trying to get our heads around everything as this was our 1st and last shot at the whole ifv thing. Now we r left thinking should we go again but dont think we could go through this all again. thanks again girls for all ur replys, good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw sweetie pie so sorry to hear that, thinking of you and dh   

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh sweetie i am so sorry to hear that huni.    Take plenty of time to get through your loss. thinking of you and DH     

Emma xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

so sorry sweetiepie. thinking of you and dh xo


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just wanted to say I'm really sorry about your loss like yourself I have mc again yesterday it's the crappiest thing we ever have to go through. I attended the epu and I'm now allowed investigations into why I keep losing them take care of yourself and your DH and grieve xxx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

SweetiePie - so sorry things didnt work out - i lost my first at 7 wks also. 

take time out to recover before makign any decision about the future xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sweetie pie - so so sorry, look after yourself and DH and i hope you find the strength to carry on.  Take time to come to a decision.  Thinking of you both


----------



## ineen (Sep 15, 2004)

Sweetie Pie ~ I'm soo sorry huni, life is so unfair, please take care of yourself and dh, and give yourself some time to grieve


----------



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you girls for all ur kind messages, i wish u all the best of luck and am   all your baby dreams come true. Love sweetie xx


----------

